# any ideas on a mini project in dbms using oracle?



## sunny0384 (Aug 29, 2005)

i have to do a mini project in dbms using oracle, so can anyone tell me where to get the mini projects on web.


----------



## siriusb (Aug 29, 2005)

Do something that could be used by the staff in ur college/school. Mostly mark entry, attendance record, progress report generation, mark allotment for tests and practical classes are the most repetitive and demanding tasks that teachers do manually. (There are many more tasks that might improve efficiency of staffs in, for example, library or labs. Just inquire them in the analysis phase of ur project.) U can try to computerize it if they haven't a system already in place, that is. U can pass on support and maintenance tasks to your junniors afer u are gone.


----------



## who_is_genius (Aug 29, 2005)

True, u can even go to some business firms to ask for a payroll project or a hospital or a hotel, for the project.. If they are pleased with ur work, they will even pay u...


----------



## cvvikram (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey think man..u can do many projects using databases. U can use VB along with any database like Oracle, SQL Server 2000 to do projects like Bank Management System, HR system, College managment system ...many like this 

u can refer this site

*dotnetspider.com/


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 29, 2005)

> i have to do a mini project in dbms using oracle, so can anyone tell me where to get the mini projects on web.



now what the topic title has to do with it ?

try
*www.aspspider.com/


----------



## tejes2 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,
    I own a small firm and I am looking for a dbms and vb application to be developed. This will make a good project for u as well, and I am willing to pay a stipend.

Mail me if u are interested. t e j e s 2 at g m a i l . c o m 

Regards,
Tejas


----------



## ganeshpatare (Sep 17, 2008)

sunny0384 said:


> i have to do a mini project in dbms using oracle, so can anyone tell me where to get the mini projects on web.


 also send me new topics for seminar


----------

